# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ab kay hum bichray

## pinkyraja



----------


## Qambar

I like it 
nice shairy
Thanks for sharing

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx qamber 4 liking

----------


## Qambar

is main thanx wali kon si baat hai

----------


## pinkyraja

app ko pasand aayi is liyay

----------


## Qambar

woh to mujhay pehlay say hai

----------


## pinkyraja

mera b kaam hai na jo
appreciate karay issay thanx bolnay ka

----------


## Qambar

chalain man laitay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

na maan kay kia karna hai
manna hi tha na lolz

----------


## Qambar

:Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

hmm...........

----------


## manni9

NIce,aur Medhi Hassan ki awaz main tou bus the end hojaata hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

acha main nay nahin suna hoa 
but .....nice hai yeh
thanx manni

----------


## Qambar

Bahut achha kia agar nahin sua ......
sun letein tou......  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

tu kia hota?lolz

----------


## Qambar

maza aata lolzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

acha par mujay nahin acha lagta yeh

----------


## Eternity

sad  :Frown:

----------


## pinkyraja

> sad


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

woh sad hain aur aap hans rahi hain
aisay achha tou nahin lagta naa

lolzzzz

----------


## pinkyraja

> woh sad hain aur aap hans rahi hain
> aisay achha tou nahin lagta naa
> 
> lolzzzz


tu kai main nay sad kia hai :P

----------

